# Ongoing Segmented Whatever...



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Since it will be at least a week, probably longer, till I can stock up on pen blanks… and my job has me too busy to get into any project start to finish, I figured there is no reason my little lathe should sit idle. So I screwed a piece of Sapele to a turning plate, rounded it up, and will add bits and pieces of Whatever wood when I have a little time. I have no idea how this is going to "turn" out…. get it? Turn out? haaa haaa…. Anyways, it may become a bowl or it may become a vase or it may become a box or it may become an umbrella stand or waste basket or…. well, I just don't know yet.

I have a small variety of woods to use, including zebra, padauk, bubinga, oak, walnut, makore, zircote, cocobolo, pine, and a few others. Since I can edit this original post at any time, I will keep a record of the woods used here in post #1.

This should be interesting, if not slightly entertaining. So, without further ado, starting from what I assume will be the bottom….

1 - Sapele, http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/sapele.htm , 4-3/4" wide x 1" thick, screwed to the plate.

Since I may have to remove this project from the lathe at any given time, I opted to screw it to a turning plate rather than mounting it to my Nova chuck.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, what's next???


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I hear you about not wanting the lathe to sit idle. Good choice to mount it on a faceplate so you can move it back and forth with other projects. I bought a second chuck to do just that same thing…....Jim


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ted … I know what you mean about not wanting the lathe to sit idle. My wife is pretty sure I have a mistress named Delta hiding out in the shop.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

My mistress is named Central Machinery… she's cheap but dependable.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine sits idle all the time, can't even get her to clean the shop…..


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Mine just messes up the shop, scattering saw dust and shavings everywhere.

First layer, starting from the top and going clockwise is Padauk, Snakewood, Maple, Cherry, Bubinga, White Oak, Zircote, Panga-Panga.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a pretty cool project. I'm looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm fitting the pieces together randomly at random angles, the only rule being that no layer will have two pieces of the same species. Waiting for the glue to dry enough that I can turn this layer. From the top going clockwise, Cypress, BCX Plywood, Bloodwood, Walnut, Panga-Panga, Douglas Fir, Zircote, Zebra.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Chris, I'm having a lot of fun with this one. I'm thinking just a bunch of segments randomly glued together will not be unique enough. Embellishments will be added once I have enough to work with. For now I'm just stacking random pieces. Gotta do something with them scraps, right?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking very interesting. Turn turn turn Ted Ted Ted…. whoa! got dizzy fer a minute


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Roger, that wasn't dizzy… it was a flashback…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting concept, Ted. It should be a lot of fun. I like allowing a project to design itself as you go along.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna have to go out there, wake the old girl up, and spin her out on the floor…..


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Tedster you are giving me ideas for a bowl.

I've been working on some catalpa bowls. Not having much luck.

AP


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Tedster, you go get'em. Good for you, bro.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Turn out! Didn't see that one comin! Good work bud.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Fridge, you shouldn't humor me… my jokes can get way cornier than that one, or so I'm told.

AP, if anything I do inspires others then all the better!

Really Marty… that lathe ain't gonna turn itself!

Well gang, I pretty quickly grew tired of cutting pieces and gluing them in, so I topped it off with another piece of Sapele and finished it up. Well, not exactly finished… I want to make a lid for it. But more about that in a moment. Here's the bowl…



















This last one shows the ugly side of the bowl.










I wanted to continue with more layers but when I saw the ugly side I lost my inspiration. But it's not a complete loss… I can make a lid for it, with holes in it, and call it a potpourri bowl. Then just set it with the ugly side facing the wall.

The lid will have to wait. I will be way too busy the next few days to play with wood, as I have 3 apartments to paint, a deck to finish staining and a list of building maintenance duties I have to attend to.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice, Ted. It makes a very interesting bowl.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Chris. I hope to make the lid in a couple of days.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Ted-I likes it!!

AP


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Andy, it did work out better than I expected.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

I missed the beginning of the blog Ted and now it's over…...cool idea, wished you had kept going, but it really turned out cool…even the ugly side…...not sure what makes it the ugly side, looks good from here…...


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Jeff, I call it the ugly side because the vertical joints meet and because not enough variety of colors or sizes. I should have use smaller pieces with more color variations and avoided letting any vertical joints line up. So to my eye, it's ugly. 

The project isn't done, just the bowl. I'm going to make a lid for it. I have some ideas, just don't have the time. I probably won't get back to it until this weekend, but I think the wait will be worth it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

So what finally happened is I just made a simple lid for it and called it done. I guess I should have cleaned any oils, or let the glue fully cure (Titebond Original) rather than putting the lacquer finish on it right away, as you can see the white stuff appeared withing a few days. This is not one for the Projects, as it was really just an exercise and frankly, one that didn't turn out so well. Still, I like the little bowl with the lid…. it's pretty cool for a first segmented bowl.

The lid is Sapele with a Bloodwood knob.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure looks good from what I see in the picture. The lid really goes great with the bowl.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice finish for your cool little build Ted…....


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A really nice piece of work, Ted. Looks like you had fun with it, too.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Perhaps it is an "Ugly Duckling"....
However, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!!!

Great experiment and exercise in "go with the flow" project design.
I wood say that it "turned" out rather nice…. even if it is ugly!!! ;^)


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, gang. Maybe I'm just being picky. It did come out pretty good for a practice project. I do plan on doing some segmented stuff some time soon. But for now I'm just turning pens.


----------



## KE4NYV (May 25, 2014)

I know you said it was from scraps, but beautiful work!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Jason, they were beautiful scraps. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it. It looks like a good use of scraps.


----------

